# Help plz!!



## Hazel may (Sep 10, 2016)

my hamster has broken one of his front teeth and now a third one is growing,I checked on him this morning and he isn't eating because he has a big scab on the front of his mouth. I don't know what to do please help


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Needs to go to a vets.


----------



## sophiacole553 (Jul 26, 2016)

give him favorite drink, that have more nutrition


----------



## ArmyMan (Sep 1, 2016)

sophiacole553 said:


> give him favorite drink, that have more nutrition


a drink is not going to help much if the tooth grows oddly. something caused the scab. he needs to see a vets


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

He needs to see a Vet.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you need to get him to a vet asap, if theres a scab something is very wrong, if the tooth is growing wrong or not wearing correctly the teeth can easily grow too long and grow through the skull


----------

